# utilisation Time Capsule



## Membre supprimé 265201 (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un Macbook Blanc Unibody et je souhaiterai acheter un disque externe pour sauvegarder toutes mes données (100 GB de musique, beaucoup de photos et de films...) et étant très satisfait de tout mes produits Apple je prefererai en achetai un signé Apple : donc Time Capsule.
J'ai lu beaucoup de critiques et de commentaires, pouvez-vous me donner votre avis ?

Par ailleurs, j'utilise une Freebox pour Internet (mon macbook est connecté en Wifi ainsi que les deux autres ordis de la maison (Macbook Pro et iMac) et j'ai lu qu'on peux utiliser Time Capsule en "paralèle" d'une freebox pour étendre le réseau principal ? Est-ce réellement possible sans perturber le fonctionnement de la freebox en we-fi ?


----------



## darkslide (5 Août 2010)

Cest fait pour

De plus, vous pouvez vous servir pour sauvegarder les 3 machines avec Time Machine, soit en WiFi soit câblé.(Noubli pas que le premier sauvegarde pour chaque machine va être TRES important donc mieux de ne pas faire en WiFi)

 Vous pouvez aussi brancher votre imprimante sur le Time Capsule pour que les 3 machines peuvent le partager sans quil y a une machine allumer/dédier à ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (11 Septembre 2010)

D'autres opinions ???


----------



## gillyns (11 Septembre 2010)

Un produit très satisfaisant, pour ton wifi avec la freebox il n'y a pas de problème : tu peut utiliser la time capsule comme un routeur, donc étendre la portée du wifi (ca peut etre utile).
La time capsule peut être connecté à la freebox (ou n'importe quelle autre box) et envoyer elle-même le signal internet à travers le wifi intégré à la time capsule. Tu peut désactiver le wifi sur la freebox si tu veux. Tu peut aussi brancher tes imprimantes à la time capsule pour les mettre en réseau.
Ta time capsule devient alors le centre de tous tes périphériques, c'est très facile d'emploi puisque tout passe par le réseau wifi.

Pour la première sauvegarde time machine, il vaut mieux le faire avec le cable parce qu'en wifi c'est un peu lent. Ce n'est que pour la première sauvegarde qui est très grosse, après tu fait tout en wifi.


----------



## shenrone (12 Septembre 2010)

J'ai aussi quelques questions!

Est ce possible d'utiliser un disque externe (celui que j'utilise de déjà) connecte en USB pour mes sauvegarde Time machine?

J'imagine que l'on peut accéder au contenu de la Time capsule depuis un iPad ou un iPhone, mais est ce que la lecture de media depuis les deux est possible ?


----------



## JC484 (12 Septembre 2010)

Time capsule est elle vraiment la meilleure facon de sauvegarder? j ai un imac i3 500Go.... la time capsule est chere je trouve, ne vaut il mieux pas un DDE compatible Mac?


----------



## eNeos (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Un peu à la bourre mais bon, ça pourra toujours servir.
Comparer un Time Capsule à un DD externe est extrêmement restrictif.

Un Time Capsule, c'est :
- Un routeur Gigabit (quand on est câblé, on apprécie...)
- Un switch 10/100/1000 3 ports filaires et Wifi a/b/g/n dual band.
- Un disque dur réseau 1 ou 2 To.
- Un "serveur" USB (branchement possible de HDDs supplémentaires, imprimantes USB et supporte parfaitement un hub USB).

Bref, c'est un beaucoup en un d'une simplicité déconcertante à configurer et qui gère parfaitement mon réseau local. J'ai longtemps hésité du fait du prix, j'ai craqué, je suis heureux 

Maintenant, si tu n'as besoin que d'un disque dur externe branché à un unique ordinateur de bureau, il est évident qu'un simple disque dur externe coutera bien moins cher pour le même service.

A mon goût à moi, il ne lui manque qu'une seule chose pour être parfait, un petit serveur apache. Autant te dire qu'ici, la moitié des personnes qui vont me lire ne savent même pas de quoi je cÔse


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (24 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ce réponses ça m'a éclairé... D'autres réponses seront toujours les bienvenues  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Bref, c'est un beaucoup en un d'une simplicité déconcertante à configurer et qui gère parfaitement mon réseau local. J'ai longtemps hésité du fait du prix, j'ai craqué, je suis heureux
> 
> D



Bonsoir

Est ce que je pourrais faire cela avec une TC ?

- sauvegarder mon mac book pro et mon imac  (2 partitions j'imagine donc)
- sur une partition séparée avoir mes fichiers audio et video (3e partition)
- connecter à la fois un DD supplémentaire et une imprimante(via un hub) 

- et piloter les videos/MP3 depuis Plex depuis un Iphone/mac/ipad ?

Merci


----------



## eNeos (26 Septembre 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Est ce que je pourrais faire cela avec une TC ?
> 
> - sauvegarder mon mac book pro et mon imac


Oui


> (2 partitions j'imagine donc)


Pas besoin de 2 partitions. TC va créer 2 répertoires distincts.


> - sur une partition séparée avoir mes fichiers audio et video (3e partition)


Oui


> - connecter à la fois un DD supplémentaire et une imprimante(via un hub)


Oui



> - et piloter les videos/MP3 depuis Plex depuis un Iphone/mac/ipad ?
> 
> Merci


Aucune idée, je ne connais pas Plex.


----------



## olivernight (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais mettre mon TC dans une pièce différente de ma Freebox.
Est ce possible de connecter son TC avec sa Freebox sur le même réseau via le WiFi ?

Merci


----------



## defre2937 (28 Septembre 2010)

olivernight a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais mettre mon TC dans une pièce différente de ma Freebox.
> Est ce possible de connecter son TC avec sa Freebox sur le même réseau via le WiFi ?
> ...



oui c'est la fonction étendre le réseau


----------



## BooBoo (28 Septembre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> A mon goût à moi, il ne lui manque qu'une seule chose pour être parfait, un petit serveur apache. Autant te dire qu'ici, la moitié des personnes qui vont me lire ne savent même pas de quoi je cÔse



Pour moi, ce qu'il manque c'est une sortie son. Je suis obligé d'avoir une TC et une AirPort express l'une juste à coté de l'autre...

c'est vrai qu'avoir un serveur web dessus serait un +, mais est-ce prudent d'avoir un disque dur servant de serveur web et de sauvegarde ? du point de vue sécurité et usure de disque, je ne sais pas...


----------



## STF75 (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je profite de ce fil pour vous poser à mon tour quelques questions. Je possède un iMac et un MacBook et je n'ai encore jamais acheté de disque dur ni fait de quelconque sauvegarde.

Aujourd'hui, je me demande quelle serait la solution idéale pour effectuer d'une part des backups réguliers de mes deux ordinateurs, et d'autre part pour créer un réseau qui me permettrait de centraliser mes données, ce qui me permettrait accessoirement de délester mes disques surchargés.

En résumé, je voudrais faire un backup par ordi et créer disque réseau. Que dois-je acheter ? Une Time Capsule à laquelle je connecte un disque dur externe ? 

Je suis un peu paumé et vos conseils avisés seront vraiment bienvenus. 

Stéphane.


----------



## eNeos (29 Septembre 2010)

Lorsque tu dis _"réseau qui me permettrait de centraliser mes données"_, je suppose que tu entends par là un disque dur réseau accessible depuis tes 2 ordinateurs ?

Pour ta config, j'aurais envie de dire tout dépend notamment de la taille de tes HDDs, mais la solution Time Capsule + disque externe USB semble être la bonne solution.

Donc, quelle est la taille de tes disques dur, est-tu en WiFi ou filaire, le MacBook a-t-il tendance à se balader à travers la maison ?


----------



## chafpa (29 Septembre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un peu à la bourre mais bon, ça pourra toujours servir.
> Comparer un Time Capsule à un DD externe est extrêmement restrictif.
> 
> ...


Alors je fais partie de la moitié des personnes qui savent de quoi tu "*cÔse*"  et tu causes bien car c'est tout à fait mon avis  ......


----------



## STF75 (29 Septembre 2010)

> Lorsque tu dis "réseau qui me permettrait de centraliser mes données", je suppose que tu entends par là un disque dur réseau accessible depuis tes 2 ordinateurs ?


Exact. Un disque unique pour y mettre certains fichiers utilisables depuis l'un de mes deux ordinateurs.



> Donc, quelle est la taille de tes disques dur, est-tu en WiFi ou filaire, le MacBook a-t-il tendance à se balader à travers la maison ?


Mon iMac fait 320 Go et mon MacBook 250 Go. Les deux arrivent à saturation car j'ai une bibliothèque Lightroom sur chaque et ça pèse lourd. Je suis en WiFi et le MacBook n'arrête de bouger dans la maison. 

Je finis par me demander si le réseau et la sauvegarde ne nécessiteraient pas un disque chacun car ces deux utilisations ne sont pas cumulables sur un seul disque je crois. Un DDE branché en USB à Time Machine peut-il faire office de disque réseau ? Faut-il plutôt le brancher en Ethernet à Time Machine ? D'ailleurs, ai-je vraiment besoin de Time Machine ?


----------



## eNeos (30 Septembre 2010)

> Mon iMac fait 320 Go et mon MacBook 250 Go


Oki, donc à mon goût à moi qui n'engage que moi et qui est loin d'être une vérité vraie, ce serait la solution classique :
- Time Capsule 1To servant de Time Machine.
- Disque externe USB branché à la TC servant de serveur de fichiers.



> Je finis par me demander si le réseau et la sauvegarde ne nécessiteraient pas un disque chacun car ces deux utilisations ne sont pas cumulables sur un seul disque je crois.


Il paraît... Bon, ici ça le fait très bien, mais il paraît...



> Un DDE branché en USB à Time Machine peut-il faire office de disque réseau ?


Oui



> Faut-il plutôt le brancher en Ethernet à Time Machine ?


Le filaire est plus rapide et moins dépendant de nombreux facteurs que le WiFi. Après, je conçois qu'on puisse ne pas aimer un fil qui se ballade.



> D'ailleurs, ai-je vraiment besoin de Time Machine ?


Pour le Time Machine non. Un disque externe par ordinateur suffit.
Pour le serveur NAS (le serveur de fichiers) non. Il existe des disques durs comme le Western Digital myBookWorld.

Niveau coût, 2 disques externes USB/Fireware + 1 serveur NAS sera sensiblement équivalent à 1 Time Capsule + 1 disque externe USB.
S'il te prend l'envie par la suite de rajouter un second disque externe : avec un Time Capsule il te suffira d'un disque externe USB + hub USB, sinon il te faudra un second serveur NAS. Avantage au Time Capsule pour le coût.
Si tu as une imprimante USB, tu la branches également sur le Time Capsule via le hub USB et zou, imprimante partagée sur le réseau.

Chez moi, l'arrivée du Time Capsule m'a permis de faire le ménage sur mon réseau qui commençait à devenir bord^H^H^H compliqué et de pouvoir avoir des disques NAS simplement et à pas cher. Mais ce qui est valable pour moi ne l'est pas forcément pour tout le monde.

Conclusion de tout ça, faut pas m'écouter, je ne suis pas objectif, j'adore ma Time Capsule


----------



## BooBoo (30 Septembre 2010)

STF75 a dit:


> Je finis par me demander si le réseau et la sauvegarde ne nécessiteraient pas un disque chacun car ces deux utilisations ne sont pas cumulables sur un seul disque je crois. Un DDE branché en USB à Time Machine peut-il faire office de disque réseau ? Faut-il plutôt le brancher en Ethernet à Time Machine ? D'ailleurs, ai-je vraiment besoin de Time Machine ?



Ne pas confondre Time Machine et Time Capsule

Time Machine est le système intégré à OSX pour la sauvegarde sur un autre disque (pas forcement ine Time Capsule)

Time Capsule est un disque wifi compatible TimeCapsule. Mais il peut également faire office de disque réseau


----------



## eNeos (30 Septembre 2010)

BooBoo a dit:


> Ne pas confondre Time Machine et Time Capsule
> 
> Time Machine est le système intégré à OSX pour la sauvegarde sur un autre disque (pas forcement ine Time Capsule)
> 
> Time Capsule est un disque wifi compatible TimeCapsule. Mais il peut également faire office de disque réseau



Vi  :rateau: 


Time Capsule, c'est la boiboite blanche.
Time Machine, c'est le logiciel de sauvegarde.


----------



## alargeau (30 Septembre 2010)

BooBoo a dit:


> Ne pas confondre Time Machine et Time Capsule
> 
> Time Machine est le système intégré à OSX pour la sauvegarde sur un autre disque (pas forcement ine Time Capsule)
> 
> Time Capsule est un disque wifi compatible Time Machine. Mais il peut également faire office de disque réseau



La Time Capsule peut également faire office de disque réseau mais elle ne peut pas faire les deux à la fois : réseau et sauvegarde puisqu'elle ne peut pas être partitionnée (à moins de la démonter). La solution Time Capsule ne me semble donc pas la plus pertinente puisqu'un réseau n'est pas, dans l'idéal, l'un ou l'autre, mais bien les deux (disque sauvegarde ET disque réseau). On peut faire ça en ajoutant un DDE au port de la Time Capsule mais vu le prix de la bête, ça me semble être un gros point négatif. Car, ne pas oublier que la TC est présentée par Apple comme un simple disque de sauvegarde.
La solution d'avoir un DDE par ordinateur ne me semble pas pertinente non plus car il faudrait en tout 3 DDE pour répondre aux deux utilisations : 1 DDE pour l'iMac, 1 autre pour le MB et un troisième (NAS) pour le réseau. Autant dire que la facture va être salée (quoique, par rapport à la TC + DDE...) et si le MB se balade, une solution filaire n'est peut-être pas l'idéal.
Le mieux serait, je pense, de se diriger vers un DDE NAS complet de type Synology ou Buffalo pour avoir les deux fonctions à la fois avec un seul DDE.
Dans tous les cas, avec une solution Wi-Fi, il ne faudra pas s'attendre à des débits très élevés (ne pas confondre théorie et pratique) et ce sera le prix à payer pour une utilisation sans fil, au moins pour le MB.

Ne pas oublier non plus que Time Machine prend énormément d'espace. En théorie, il prend un espace "infini", et en pratique il prend ce qu'il a. 320 Go + 250 Go = 570 Go donc 1 To me semble le strict minimum et cet espace sera très vite rempli (mais TM détruit automatiquement les sauvegardes les plus anciennes lorsque l'espace est manquant). Il faut donc y penser lorsqu'on choisit un DDE qui fera sauvegarde ET réseau...


----------



## eNeos (30 Septembre 2010)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait absolument partitioner le Time Capsule pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme Time Machine ET disque réseau...
Dans la mesure où les sauvegardes sont sous la forme _ordinateur.sparebundle_, rien n'empèche de rajouter répertoires et fichiers sur le disque de la TC.
Alors bien sur, il est très pas bien de le faire car on aura vite fait d'atteindre les limites de capacité du disque. Mais c'est faisable. D'ailleurs, je m'en sers de façon sporadique pour passer de gros fichiers d'un Mac à l'autre.

Quant au Synology, pourquoi pas. Mais sachant qu'un Synology de base, 1 disque, coute 150 euros hors disque dur, on a vite fait de rattraper le prix du Time Capsule... Et on est toujours confronté au soucis d'un seul disque pour tout faire.
Et si un jour on veut rajouter un autre disque dur, il faudra un nouveau boitier Synology. Le budget explose vite.

Accessoirement, à une époque j'avais essayé de faire de mon myBookWorld un Time Machine, mais je n'avais jamais réussi. TM n'en voulait pas. Cela dit, ça venait peut-être de chez moi.

Dans tous les cas, je maintiens qu'il vaut mieux dissocier HDD pour time Machine et HDD pour données. Donc 2 NAS ou un TC et un HDD USB branché au TC. Mon banquier a choisi pour moi


----------



## BooBoo (30 Septembre 2010)

merci de m'avoir corrigé


----------



## alargeau (30 Septembre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait absolument partitioner le Time Capsule pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme Time Machine ET disque réseau...
> Dans la mesure où les sauvegardes sont sous la forme _ordinateur.sparebundle_, rien n'empèche de rajouter répertoires et fichiers sur le disque de la TC.
> Alors bien sur, il est très pas bien de le faire car on aura vite fait d'atteindre les limites de capacité du disque. Mais c'est faisable. D'ailleurs, je m'en sers de façon sporadique pour passer de gros fichiers d'un Mac à l'autre.
> 
> ...



Bien entendu qu'il est possible de mettre des fichiers sur un disque Time Machine mais ça n'a tout simplement aucun intérêt pour la bonne et simple raison que Time Machine prendra tout l'espace qu'on lui donne. Si la Time Capsule fait 1 To, Time Machine prendra les 1 To. Alors au début, Time Machine prendra juste le nécessaire mais l'espace alloué aux fichiers (usage disque réseau) ne cessera de se réduire à force que les sauvegardes TM se feront. D'où l'utilité de partitionner, afin de délimiter un espace Time Machine et un espace disque réseau. Et je répète que ceci n'est pas possible avec la TC.

Concernant les tarifs, le NAS Synology DS110J 2To vendu sur Macway est à 253&#8364; et la Time Capsule 2To est à 449&#8364;. Et si on veut avoir deux disques pour chaque utilisation, on peut acheter deux Synology pour un surplus de 57&#8364; et un total de 4To : 2 x 253 = 506&#8364;.
Une Time Capsule + un DDE de type WD My Book 2To par exemple = 449 + 179 = 628&#8364;.

Le moins cher et peut-être le plus raisonnable serait d'avoir un DDE lambda pour les sauvegardes : il serait partitionné en 2 pour les deux ordinateurs, serait relié à l'iMac et le MB viendrait s'y connecter par USB ou FireWire lors des sauvegardes (manuelles) ; puis un disque NAS pour l'utilisation réseau.


----------



## eNeos (30 Septembre 2010)

Possible mais sans aucun intérêt voire stupide, là je suis OK pour Time Machine et serveur de fichiers sur la même partition. Je bondissais sur le _"elle ne peut pas faire les deux à la fois"_ 

Pour la TC, la 2To est hors de prix. D'ailleurs, tout ce qui est en 2To est hors de prix pour l'instant. Je privilégie donc le TC en 1To est 1 HDD externe 1To. L'ensemble reviendra à environ 350&#8364;. Et ma fois, c'est un très bon début je trouve.
Ensuite, il faudra compter environ 100&#8364; le To supplémentaire (aux prix d'aujourd'hui !) pour rajouter des disques durs USB sur la time capsule, et qu'il sera possible de mettre également une (ou des ?) imprimante si besoin est, je ne trouve pas ça stupide car les possibilités d'extensions sont plus larges pour un coût moindre.

Dernier avantage, la TC permet de remplacer le routeur des box qui ont rarement un WiFi performant et rapide.

Mais, promis, j'aime beaucoup les NAS également


----------



## chafpa (30 Septembre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Pour la TC, la 2To est hors de prix.


Perso, j'ai acheté la 1 To et me suis empressé d'y installer un Western Digital Green Caviar 2 To pour avoir un silence 

Le Seagate de 1 To qui était dans la TC s'est retrouvé dans un boitier Aluice et me sert de clone.

C'est une solution bien plus économique que la TC de 2 To + un HDD en boitier externe pour le clone?


----------



## yellocab (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai une TC 1To à l'origine. Achetée sur le refurb. Démontage à sa réception et montage d'un 1,5 To. 
Elle me sert de sauvegarde et de disque réseau et franchement je ne comprends pas pourquoi je fais une si grosse bêtise à vos yeux??? Le HD du mac est plutôt vide il faut l'avouer et je ne passe pas mon temps a le blinder j'avoue. Mais pour une utilisation simple c'est largement suffisant.

Bon par contre j'arrive pas a avoir assez de bande passante quand elle gère le réseau de A a Z et ça ça m'enerve...


----------



## herszk (2 Octobre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Si tu as une imprimante USB, tu la branches également sur le Time Capsule via le hub USB et zou, imprimante partagée sur le réseau.


Si tu veux partager une imprimante usb, Time Capsule n'est pas nécessaire, tu peux la connecter directement sur ta Freebox.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------

Freebox V5


----------



## guedom (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je profite de ce fil de discussions dense et instructif pour poser une question.

J'ai un MacBook dont le disque dur à lâché fin août ; je l'ai fait remplacé.
Mon MacBook était connecté à un Time Capsule depuis plusieurs mois et mes sauvegardes fonctionnaient très bien. Du coup, je pensais retrouver simplement et rapidement mes fichiers... mais quand j'active "entrez dans time machine" depuis mon MacBook, je ne peux pas remonter au delà de la date d'installation du nouveau disque (début septembre) et pourtant je devine les sauvegardes antérieures (elles apparaissent en grisées)... 

Autre essai directement via la fenêtre du finder, j'arrive à naviguer dans TimeMachine jusqu'à retrouver le fichier "iPhotoLibrary" qui m'intéresse mais il me refuse les droits de le copier.

Savez-vous ce que je dois (peux ?) faire ?

Merci d'avance et bon mac


----------



## cyrildad (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Nouveau et heureux possesseur de Mac (iMac i3 + MacBook Unibody), je cherche également une solution pour sauvegarder mes 2 Macs, partager mes données un mac à un autre, et profitez de mes loisirs multimedias sur ma tv. Et je me pose plusieurs questions???

Peux t-on brancher un serveur NAS relier à la TC pour profiter du sans fil ?
Un de mes 2 macs est eteint, puis utiliser l'autre pour recuperer des données de celui qui est éteint ? 
Peux t-on relier un serveur NAS à un boitier multimédia du style WD Live de chez Western Digital, afin de lire mes videos sur ma tv?

Cela fait pas mal de questions et vous remercie par avance pour vos suggestions


----------



## eNeos (10 Octobre 2010)

cyrildad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouveau et heureux possesseur de Mac (iMac i3 + MacBook Unibody), je cherche également une solution pour sauvegarder mes 2 Macs, partager mes données un mac à un autre, et profitez de mes loisirs multimedias sur ma tv. Et je me pose plusieurs questions???
> 
> Peux t-on brancher un serveur NAS relier à la TC pour profiter du sans fil ?


Oui.
Mais comme tu as déjà la TC, tu obtiendrais la même chose avec un simple disque dur externe USB branché sur la TC, pour moins cher... beaucoup moins cher.
Le seul gros avantage au serveur NAS serait d'offrir une gestion RAID, si on y met le prix.



> Un de mes 2 macs est eteint, puis utiliser l'autre pour recuperer des données de celui qui est éteint ?


:mouais:



> Peux t-on relier un serveur NAS à un boitier multimédia du style WD Live de chez Western Digital, afin de lire mes videos sur ma tv?


Tu veux dire est-ce que le WD Live est capable d'aller lire les vidéos se trouvant sur un serveur NAS quelque part sur ton réseau ? WD l'affirme en tout cas.
Une chose est sure, mon Popcorn C200 le peut, comme il peut lire les audio/vidéos se trouvant sur un HDD externe branché sur la TC.


----------



## pepito (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour je voudrais faire une sauvegarde automatique des mes données et j'hésite à acheter le time capsule ou le WD 
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9661120

Pouvez vous m'eclairer svp et me dire quelle fonctions par exemple le WD ne peut pas faire. 
J'ai vu que le WD ne fait pas wifi mais si j'ai bien compris il suffit de le branché en ethernet sur ma freebox et je pourrais ensuite transferer et sauvegarder mes données via mon réseau wifi? ou je suis obliger de brancher mon Mac en ethernet?

Merci.


----------



## cyrildad (12 Octobre 2010)

Tout d'abord, merci eNeos pour tes réponses.
Désolé j'avoue que je me suis mal exprimé sur cette question:


cyrildad a dit:


> Un de mes 2 macs est éteint, puis utiliser l'autre pour récupérer des données de celui qui est éteint ?


En faites je n'ai pas réfléchi quand j'ai posé cette question, je voulais savoir comment récupérer les données d'un mac quand il est éteint. Je pense tout simplement en allant dans la sauvegarde de ce dernier, j'imagine...
Donc il manque plus qu'à financer une TC pour les sauvegardes et relier des DD externes dessus pour mes loisirs multimédias.
Encore merci pour ses précisions.


----------



## eNeos (14 Octobre 2010)

Et moi j'ai mal bouquiné cyrildad  J'étais parti sur le fait que tu avais déjà la TC...
Mais dans l'absolu ma réponse sera la même vu la quantité d'informations que tu sembles susceptible de vouloir mettre en réseau. Par contre, prends la TC en 1To. La différence de prix avec le 2To est énorme je trouve.

Pour récupérer des données du mac éteint, ce n'est pas possible. Tu n'auras pas accès aux sauvegardes des autres ordinateurs.



@pepito : J'ai eu un WD myBookWorld, je ne l'ai pas aimé. Il apparaissait un peu quand il voulait en "partagé" et je le trouvais très très lent en lecture/écriture. Mais bon, s'il se vend encore, c'est qu'il ne doit pas être si mauvais que ça  Le mien avait p't'être un soucis.
Sinon effectivement, le WD, comme n'importe quel NAS se branche sur le routeur en filaire, mais si tu as le WiFi sur ton réseau il sera également accessible par les airs.


----------



## pepito (14 Octobre 2010)

> @pepito : J'ai eu un WD myBookWorld, je ne l'ai pas aimé. Il apparaissait un peu quand il voulait en "partagé" et je le trouvais très très lent en lecture/écriture. Mais bon, s'il se vend encore, c'est qu'il ne doit pas être si mauvais que ça  Le mien avait p't'être un soucis.
> Sinon effectivement, le WD, comme n'importe quel NAS se branche sur le routeur en filaire, mais si tu as le WiFi sur ton réseau il sera également accessible par les airs.




Super merci pour ta réponse, ce qui me fait reculer sur le time capsule c'est qu'en cherchant sur google , ils disent qu'il lache au bout de 18mois "je sais pas si ils ont corrigés depuis"
Et j'ai lu aussi que le disque Hitachi à l'intérieur n'etait pas terrible et il n'a pas de systeme RAID comme le WD.

Pour le WD , oui en effet beaucoup de personnes se plaignent sur le taux de transfert à priori.


----------



## chafpa (14 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Et j'ai lu aussi que le disque Hitachi à l'intérieur


La marque du disque n'est pas constante. La mienne contenait un Seagate


----------



## pepito (14 Octobre 2010)

Merci Chafpa, et pour ton changement de dique dur c'etait pas trop dur a l'extraire, j'ai lu l'article sur macbidouille, je pense que c'est pas trop compliqué ?

Si on rajoute une clé usb NTFS sur le port usb du TC -> Elle sera reconnue? je pourrais transférer mes fichiers? ou faut absolument une clé formaté en fat32


----------



## chafpa (15 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Merci Chafpa, et pour ton changement de dique dur c'etait pas trop dur a l'extraire, j'ai lu l'article sur macbidouille, je pense que c'est pas trop compliqué ?


Tu suis la procédure et c'est hyper simple. Pas de soucis à avoir et une économie substantielle


----------



## pepito (15 Octobre 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Tu suis la procédure et c'est hyper simple. Pas de soucis à avoir et une économie substantielle



Mais du coup elle saute la garantie?


----------



## chafpa (15 Octobre 2010)

Je ne saurais te répondre


----------



## pepito (15 Octobre 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Je ne saurais te répondre



C'est déja sympa de ta part de m'avoir répondu pour le reste.


Lorsque tu l'as démonté pour mettre le nouveau disque, y'a aucun élément qui prouve de toute façon que tu as ouvert le Time capsule ? Au pire si y'a une panne on peut remettre l'ancien disque non?


----------



## chafpa (15 Octobre 2010)

De mémoire, non. Aucune protection du type "bande de garantie" qui se déchire si on démonte le DD à l'intérieur car à l'extérieur, c'est sûr, il n'y a jamais rien eu


----------



## pepito (15 Octobre 2010)

Super,
je vais continuer à regarder et chercher si y'a mieux que le time capsule ou pas avant de me décider de l'acheter ...
Le TC me plait drôlement pour l'instant mais j'ai juste peur qu'il tombe en panne après 18mois, je vais chercher si y'a d'autres articles sur ça...
Et je pense que tu pourra me répondre , si je branche un disque externe en ntfs sur le port usb du TC, mon disque sera reconnu? et possible de faire les transferts?

Merci


----------



## chafpa (15 Octobre 2010)

Oui, tu pourras lire ce qu'il y a dessus mais pas y écrire sans soft dédié à cela.

Par exemple :

- http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/


----------



## pepito (15 Octobre 2010)

Merci Chafpa


----------



## Yannick-sker (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

  J&#8217;espère que vous allez pouvoir le conseiller&#8230; Je pense m&#8217;acheter un time capsule, mais avant cela je veux être sur de mon coup. Je le prends principalement pour améliorer le réseau chez moi, et pour bénéficier de stockage supplémentaire. 

  Pour info j&#8217;ai actuellement un modem/routeur linksys  qui me donne moyennement satisfaction. Aucun souci en filaire sur mon imac, en wifi par contre lorsque je suis à l&#8217;autre bout de mon 2-pièces, mon ipad, mon iphone et le pc de ma fiancée ont du mal à capter le réseau. J&#8217;ai aussi l&#8217;impression que si un iphone est connecté, mon ipad ou u autre iphone perdent toute connectivité&#8230; L&#8217;appart n&#8217;est pourtant pas grand, et les murs peu épais. Le modem gère le wifi N, et le réseau sécurisé en wpa2. 

  J&#8217;ai aussi une xbox360 et une ps3 sur lesquelles je joue beaucoup en réseau. Elles sont connectées en wifi, et étant dans la même pièce que le modem routeur cela marche bien, mais moins qu&#8217;en ethernet. 

  Voici mes questions :

  1 - Je pense placer ma TC si possible près des consoles de jeux. Est-ce que j&#8217;aurai moins de lag en réseau avec la time capsule connectée en wifi au modem/routeur, et les consoles de jeux connectées en ethernet à la TC qu&#8217;avec les consoles de jeux connectées directement au modem/routeur ? 

  2 &#8211; Est-ce que la TC peut m&#8217;aider à résoudre mes soucis de connectivité, évoqués plus haut ? 

  3- Je sauvegarde par time machine mon iMac sur un disque dur usb de 1To. Même si pour le moment je ne me suis jamais servi de la restauration, je préfère continuer à le faire. Puis-je basculer mes sauvegardes sur la TC, sans les perdre et garder le dd externe comme disque de stockage ? 

  4 &#8211; Est-ce qu&#8217;il est possible de brancher des disques durs en usb à la TC pour en profiter depuis le réseau ? Par exemple j&#8217;ai un disque dur externe branché à la TC, et j&#8217;ai envie d&#8217;accéder à ces données depuis mon iMac ou mon pc, c&#8217;est faisable ? Et depuis &#8216;l&#8217;extérieur&#8217;, comme le proposent certains autres nas du marché ? 

  5- Est-ce que c&#8217;est une machine fiable ?  

  [FONT=&quot]Merci d&#8217;avance, connaissant la qualité des intervenants ici, je suis sur de trouver les éclaircissements dont j&#8217;ai besoin&#8230;

[/FONT]EDIT : Un ami m'a dit que pour l'utilisation que je comptais en faire,  un Airport Extreme avec un disque dur branché dessus suffisait, qu'en  pensez-vous (désolé pour toutes ces questions...)


----------



## Yannick-sker (19 Octobre 2010)

Je crois que j'ai fait une bêtise... j'ai fini par craquer quand même, et je galère depuis 2 heures avec. Je crois que je vais la rendre car apparemment, la TC doit toujours être connectée en Ethernet à mon modem/routeur pour fonctionner. J'aurai aimé qu'elle communique avec le modem routeur en wifi, et ce n'est a priori pas possible. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp?


----------



## chafpa (19 Octobre 2010)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> la TC doit toujours être connectée en Ethernet à mon modem/routeur pour fonctionner.


Oui et c'est elle qui fait le Wifi ensuite !

Retour à l'envoyeur si tu es dans les délais


----------



## defre2937 (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Pour la configurer tu la connectes à ton routeur mais si tu la paramètres  en extension de reseau ensuite tu peux la mettre où tu veux pourvu qu'elle capte le wifi du routeur.

Et ça marche super ! Bon courage


----------



## chafpa (20 Octobre 2010)

defre2937 a dit:


> Pour la configurer tu la connectes à ton routeur mais si tu la paramètres  en extension de reseau ensuite tu peux la mettre où tu veux pourvu qu'elle capte le wifi du routeur.


Bien sûr mais dans ce cas, ce n'est pas la TC qui fera routeur sauf erreur de ma part :rose:

Et dans ce cas, c'est ce que voulait faire *Yannick-sker* 

PS : Pas tomate si je me trompe


----------



## bicus38 (21 Octobre 2010)

bonjour

la time capsule a pas été revisé depuis longtems si j'en achete une maintenant y a t'il bcq de risque pour qu'un autre modele sorte avec plus de mémoire ou des nouvelle fonction dans peu de temps ?

j'en ai marre d'attendre
merci


----------



## chafpa (22 Octobre 2010)

Non et à quoi servirait plus de mémoire ?  ......


----------



## flinteast (26 Octobre 2010)

[FONT=&quot]OMG, CHECK THIS SITE http://horoscope.bz[/FONT]


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (31 Mai 2011)

Je voudrais aussi savoir si il est possible de placer une bibliothèque iTunes sur la TC et la lire dans le iTunes du Macbook comme si elle était sur celui-la ?
Je voudrais alléger mon disque qui est quasi-plein...


----------



## carolilia (31 Mai 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un peu à la bourre mais bon, ça pourra toujours servir.
> Comparer un Time Capsule à un DD externe est extrêmement restrictif.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai besoin de comprendre comment utiliser la Time Capsule comme réel réseau (partage de fichiers et enregistrements des modifications) pour 4 Mac. Malgrés mes nombreuses tentatives de configurations (lecture/écriture, choix de postes etc..), les différents mac peuvent accéder au principal, Lire les fichiers, les modifier mais PAS POSSIBLE D'ENREGISTRER SOUS.... En fait je voudrais créer 1 vrai réseau mais est-ce vraiment possible et comment?

Merci d'avance...

Carolilia


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

yann.tarouilly a dit:


> Je voudrais aussi savoir si il est possible de placer une bibliothèque iTunes sur la TC et la lire dans le iTunes du Macbook comme si elle était sur celui-la ?
> Je voudrais alléger mon disque qui est quasi-plein...



Oui bien sûr. Tu n'as cas copier correctement le dossier itunes vers ta time capsule et dans préférence d'itunes lui indiqué le nouveau chemin de ta bibliothèque.

À savoir que ce sera plus lent qu'actuellement ( wifi oblige)


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (31 Mai 2011)

Merci, ça me parait une plutôt bonne solution.


----------



## monetai (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour je profite de ce sujet pour poser quelque petites questions.

-quels genre de hub est compatible avec la time capsule?
-les PC connectés a la time capsule peuvent t'il écrire et lire le contenu d'un disque branché a cette dernière? Si non des solution existent elles? 
-une apple TV 2 possédant XBMC peut elle se connecter a un disque externe branché sur la time capsule?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

Avis a toutes les personne intéresser par une Time capsule ou borne airport.

Les stock chez Apple sont entrain de ce vider.

Cela donc annonce surement une nouvelle version de ses produits.

Je n'est qu'un conseil a vous donné : Attendez la fin de la WWDC

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/202442...me-capsule-proches-de-la-rupture-de-stock-maj


----------



## sophie802 (6 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Jeune interne de 28 ans je ne connais (/comprends) rien à l'informatique, raison pour laquelle je suis passée sous Mac il y a 3ans (il semblerait que les PC ne m'aiment pas et plantent systématiquement en ma présence... Avec mon MacBook au moins, on s'entend bien).

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, mes sauvegardes Time Machine se faisaient sur un DD externe de 500Go.
Mon MacintoshHD étant plein (films itunes et photos essentiellement), j'ai acheté un DD externe de 1T la semaine dernière et sauvegardé tous mes films/photos dessus.
Maintenant, je réalise que j'adore avoir 1T à disposition et j'aimerais pouvoir l'emporter toujours avec moi (et mon MacBook qui ne me quitte pas), mais alors du coup, si je me fais voler mon MB, adieu le MB ET le DDE (dur!).

Donc, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui une Time Capsule (ne me dites pas qu'ils vont en sortir demain une nouvelle bien mieux!!!!).
J'amerais que cette TC serve:
- à mes sauvegardes Time Machine
- à copier mon DDE (comme ça si on me le vole, j'ai un back up)

Par ailleurs, chez mes parents qui est le port d'attache où se situe ma TC (puisque j'ai un peu la bougeotte en ce moment), on a une Livebox, et tous les ordinateurs de la maison (Mac et PC, fixes et portables) sont connectés à internet via le wifi. En plus mon père a connecté plein de machines (genre imprimantes N&B, imprimante couleur, scanner...) sur ce réseau.

Alors voilà:
- est ce que je peux configurer ma TC en tant que "réseau" sans que cela n'affecte les possibilités de connection à internet des autres (notamment mon petit frère qui est encore sur PC), ni les connections existantes des imprimantes et autres gadget? ou dois-je plutôt la configurer en tant que "étendre le réseau"?

- si j'ai bien compris, pour faire la copie de mon DDE de 1T, il vaut mieux que j'achète un autre DDE de 1T qui serait branché à ma TC, c'est ça? (vu qu'on ne peut pas partitionner la TC)

- est-ce que je peux "rapatrier" mes premières sauvegardes TM qui sont sur le DDE de 500Go dans la TC? (pour que la première sauvegarde soit bien celle que j'ai faite en premier et pas celle que je vais faire demain)?

J'espère que mes questions sont claires, (soyez indulgent je suis docteur, pas informaticienne, et tout cela est très ésotérique pour moi...),
Merci de votre aide (sincèrement l'étendue de vos connaissances et votre maitrise de tout ça m'impressionne beaucoup!)

Sophie


----------



## supergrec (6 Juin 2011)

Non y vont pas en sortir une demain, mais aujourd'hui. 

D'après les rumeurs. On le sera ce soir.

Si tel est le cas, ramène la pour te faire rembourser.


----------

